# Emulatoren



## reBourne (1. Juli 2002)

Ich habe bei Kollegen solche Emulatoren um auf dem Pc ,Gameboy,Super Nintendo usw zu spielenzu können gesehen!


Wer kann sowas programmieren!
Ist das einfach?Mit welcher Prog.Sprache macht man sowas ! 
Fragen über Fragen !
Und kennt jemand Die Antworten???


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Juli 2002)

Da emulatoren letztendlich ein betriebssystem emulieren und die funktionsaufrufe an dieses kapseln und ans eigentliche OS weiterleiten ist es am besten dies in der Sprache zu machen die äusserst hardware nah ist und sich mit dem Hostos und Emulierten OS verträgt. 
Also C / C++ mit inline Assembler.

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung in welcher Sprache z.b. das NES OS geschrieben wurde aber ich geh auch mal davon aus das es C war


----------



## Chiper (2. Juli 2002)

Es gab mal ne Seite da waren Tutorials dafür. Allerdings, die waren in C++  
Da gab es auch ein SDK für Emulatoren.
Leider wurde die Seite geschlossen


----------



## Piesbruhder (30. Juli 2002)

Hier gibt es ein Forum über Emulatorcoding auf englisch. Aber es hat keine Einträge. Aber du kannst ja den ersten machen


----------



## Piesbruhder (15. November 2002)

Hi nochmal,

es mag reichlich spät kommen. Aber eben seh ich rein zufällig, dass es bei
Sourceforge (eine rießige OpenSource-Datenbank) eine eigene Kategorie für
Emulatoren gibt. Darunter sind auch Emulatoren von Konsolen. ZSNES
ein SNES-Emulator und VisualBoy, ein Gameboy-Emulator sind zum Beispiel
dabei. Direkt dazu hier =)


----------

